# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Aliyev'den Türkiye'ye rest

## bozok

*Aliyev'den Türkiye'ye rest* 

*06.04.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İstanbul'da yapılacak Medeniyetler İttifakı zirvesine gelmeyi reddetti*


Dağlık Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden Türkiye'nin Ermenistan sınır kapısını açma ihtimaline kızan Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev, tepkisini göstermek için İstanbul'da bugün yapılacak olan Medeniyetler İttifakı zirvesine gelmeyi reddetti. Aliyev'i ayrı ayrı telefonla arayan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile Amerikan Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton da Aliyev'i İstanbul'a gelmeye ikna edemedi. Clinton'on İstanbul'a gelmesi durumunda ABD Başkanı Barack Obama ile görüşme önerisi bile son derece kızgın ve tepkili olduğu bildirilen Aliyev'i ikna etmeye yetmedi.

*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül geçen cuma telefonla aradı*

Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki yakınlaşmanın, kısa bir süre içinde sınırların açılması ve diplomatik ilişkilerin kurulmasıyla sonuçlanması ihtimali, Azerbaycan'la ilişkilerde kriz yarattı. Yakın çevresine kendisini *"ihanete uğramış olarak"* hissetiğini söyleyen Aliyev tepkisini İstanbul'da yapılacak Medeniyetler İttifakı zirvesine gelmeyerek gösterme kararı aldı. Bunun üzerine Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, geçen cuma Aliyev'i telefonla arayarak, İstanbul'a gelmeye ikna etmeye çalıştı ama başarılı olamadı. 

Bu kez ikna çabalarına Türk-Ermeni uzlaşasının, Azerbaycan'ın tepkisi nedeniyle suya düşeceğinden endişelenen Amerika da katıldı. 24 Nisan öncesinde Türk-Ermeni uzlaşmasının açıklanmasını isteyen ve bu sayede seçim kampanyası sırasında ABD Başkanı Obama'nın soykırım iddialarını tanıma sözünden geri adım atma hesabında olan Amerika, öncelikle Bakan Yardımcısı Matt Bryza'yı Bakü'ye gönderdi. Ardından Clinton, Cuma günü Aliyev'i telefonla arayarak, Istanbul'a gelmesi durumunda Obama ile bir görüşme yapabileceğini bildirdi. Ancak Aliyev'i ikna etmekte başarılı olamadı. 

Tepkisini göstermekte kararlı olan Aliyev, zirveye bakan bile göndermedi. Azerbaycan zirvede dini özgürlükler çalışma komitesi başkanı tarafından kemsil edilecek.


*Ermenistan ile yapılan protokolün ayrıntıları*

Aliyev, Ermenistan'la varılan uzlaşmada Dağlık Karabağ sorununun çözümünün, Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerinin normalleşme süreciyle bağlantılandırılmamış olmasına tepkili. Türkiye, Ermenistan'la sınırları, Ermenistan'ın Dağlık Karabağ ve onu çevreleyen 7 bölgeyi işgal etmesi üzerine kapattı. Yıllar boyunca da sınırların açılmasını, Ermenistan'ın işgal ettiği topraklardan çekilmesine bağladı. Ancak Ermenistan'la varılan uzlaşmada, sınırların açılması ile Ermenilerin çekilmesi arasında açık bir bağlantı kurulmuyor. 

Türkiye ile Ermenistan, diplomatik ilişkilerin kurulması, ve sınırların açılmasını da kapsayan normalleşme sürecini belirli bir takvime bağlayan bir protokol üzerinde genel bir uzlaşmaya vardılar. Protokolde, sınırların açılması Dağlık Karabağ sorununun çözümünde* "yeterince ilerleme"* sağlanmasına bağlanıyor. İşte Aliyev'in de*"yeterince" ifadesine* *kızdığı* Türk yetkililere,* "yeterince ne demek"* diye tepki gösterdiği belirtiliyor. Ermenistan'ın işgal ettiği bölgelerden çekilmeye başlamadan, sınırların açılmasına karşı olan Aliyev, ek olarak Erivan'ın Dağlık Karabağ sorununun çözümünün genel ilkelerini de kabul etmesini istiyor. 


*Aliyev yeterince taviz verdiğini düşünüyor*

Aliyev, Dağlık Karabağ sorununun çözüm sürecinde kendisinin yeterince tavizkar davrandığı görüşünde. Zira, ilk aşamada, Dağlık Karabağ'ı Ermenistan'a bağlayan Laçin koridoru ile Kelbecer dışında sadece beş bölgeden çekilmesine olurunu vermiş durumda. Ancak özellikle Dağlık Karabağ'ın gelecekti statüsü başta olmak üzere çözümün genel ilkeleri üzerinde Ermenistan'la bir türlü uzlaşma sağlanamıyor. Aliyev, Ermenistan'ı ikna etmek için en önemli kozun Türkiye'yle ilişkilerin normalleşmesi olduğu görüşünde. Bu nedenle çekilme olmadan Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerinde sağlanacak bir uzlaşmanın, elindeki en büyük kozun kaybı anlamına geleceği görüşünde. 

24 Nisan öncesinde Türk-Ermeni uzlaşmasına ilişkin bir açıklama yapılması olasılığının güçlenmesi üzerine Aliyev, Türkiye'yledoğal gaz anlaşmasını yenilemeyerek, gazı kesme tehtidinde de bulundu. Türkiye Ermenistan'la ilişkileri düzeltme uğruna bir yandan stratejik ortağı Azerbaycan'ı küstürme, diğer yandan da enerjide transit nokta olma hedefinden vazgeçme riskiyle karşı karşıya. (Referans)


...

----------

